# Το μαγικό λυχνάρι του...



## Ambrose (Oct 5, 2009)

Διάβαζα στην χθεσινή Ε. αυτό το απολαυστικό άρθρο και το ποστάρω για όσους δεν το έχουν διαβάσει, γιατί όχι μόνο είναι ό,τι πιο διασκεδαστικό έχω πετύχει τους τελευταίους μήνες, αλλά και εξαιρετικά αποκαλυπτικό για τον τρόπο σκέψης των Ελλήνων. Επίσης, καλό θα ήταν να σκεφτούμε και ωραίους τίτλους: το κόμμα ως θεός-πατέρας, το κόμμα ως το κέρας της αμάλθειας, το μαγικό λυχνάρι του Αλαντίν...

_«Πήρα το πτυχίο μου από το Πάντειο Πανεπιστήμιο με βαθμολογία 8,42 και θέλω να γίνει άριστα. Αν εκλεγείτε θα μου δώσετε αυτό το 0,08%;» Σας φαίνετε απίθανο; Κι όμως, μέχρι και χθες, οι υποψήφιοι βουλευτές διεκδικούσαν τον σταυρό προτίμησης, ακούγοντας από τους πολίτες τα πιο τρελά ρουσφέτια και τα πιο απίθανα αιτήματα. _

*Ψηφοφόρος από τη Ρόδο τηλεφωνεί στον υποψήφιο του ΠΑΣΟΚ Κ. Σκανδαλίδη. Η κόρη της είχε «κλεφτεί» με τον αγαπημένο της και η μητέρα ζητά από τον υποψήφιο να ψάξει στην Αθήνα, να βρει τα παιδιά και να της τα πάει πίσω στο νησί.

*Σημασία δεν έχει ο τομέας δραστηριότητας του πολιτικού, ούτε οι ειδικές γνώσεις του, αλλά μόνο το αίτημα του πολίτη. Τι να απαντήσει, όμως, ο απερχόμενος υπουργός Ανάπτυξης Κ. Χατζηδάκης; «Μεσολάβησε ώστε η κόρη μου να διακριθεί στα καλλιστεία», του ζήτησε μία ψηφοφόρος, πιστεύοντας ότι είναι παντοδύναμος.

*Στην περίπτωση του Γ. Βούρου, υποψήφιου του ΠΑΣΟΚ στη Β' Αθηνών, τα αιτήματα περιορίζονται στον πολιτισμό. Κι εδώ, ωστόσο, δεν λείπουν οι εκπλήξεις: Πολίτης που είχε παράπονα με συνυποψήφιό του, του ζήτησε... να τον καταγγείλει στον Γ. Παπανδρέου ώστε να αποκλειστεί από τις λίστες του ΠΑΣΟΚ. Τι του απάντησε; «Λυπάμαι, αλλά εγώ είμαι ηθοποιός. Οχι κακοποιός».

«Να μεσολαβήσει ώστε να γυρίσει η κόρη τους που κλέφτηκε» έχουν ζητήσει από τον Κ. Σκανδαλίδη. «Να μεσολαβήσει ώστε να γυρίσει η κόρη τους που κλέφτηκε» έχουν ζητήσει από τον Κ. Σκανδαλίδη. *Για τον πρώην υπουργό της Ν.Δ. Γ. Γιακουμάτο δεν υπάρχουν τρελά ρουσφέτια, αλλά «μια κοινωνία άδικη». Γι' αυτό αποφεύγει να μας μαρτυρήσει τι του ζητούν.
*
Και έκδοση διαζυγίων!*

*Βουλευτής της αριστεράς, πάντως, κλήθηκε να παρέμβει σε γρήγορη και ανώδυνη έκδοση διαζυγίου, ενώ παλαιότερα ψηφοφόροι του απαίτησαν να τους εξασφαλίσει μια θέση σε γνωστά τηλεπαιχνίδια. Προϋπόθεση; Να κερδίσουν κιόλας!

Να τους βγει γρήγορα η σύνταξη ζητούν από τον Γ. Κουτρουμάνη. Να τους βγει γρήγορα η σύνταξη ζητούν από τον Γ. Κουτρουμάνη. *Οι περισσότεροι ζητούν από τον υποψήφιο του ΠΑΣΟΚ στην ίδια περιφέρεια Γ. Κουτρουμάνη να μεσολαβήσει για να βγει γρήγορα το εφάπαξ και ακόμη πιο γρήγορα η σύνταξή τους. Αλλά, όχι μόνον: «Εάν δεν έρθετε τώρα στο κατάστημά μου που έχει έρθει το υγειονομικό για να με κλείσει, δεν θα σας ψηφίσω. Ελάτε, όμως, τώρα αμέσως!».

*Ο Μ. Ντουκάκης, επίσης στη Β' Αθηνών με το ΛΑΟΣ, δεν ξέρει τι να πρωτακούσει: «Σ' αγαπώ και σ' εκτιμώ, αλλά όταν ο γιος μου παρουσιαστεί στο στρατό σε παρακαλώ να μου τον στείλεις στα σύνορα μήπως και φύγει από το βρακί της μάνας του».

*Δέκτης πολλών αιτημάτων (sic) και ο βουλευτής του ΠΑΣΟΚ, Μιχ. Καρχιμάκης. Και δέκτης, βεβαίως, του παρακάτω σύντομου σημειώματος: «Να βγουν τα νούμερα του ΛΟΤΤΟ 7, 27, 31, 6, 2, 3. Πάρτε με τηλέφωνο, γιατί γνωρίζω πολλούς ψηφοφόρους στο νόμό Λασιθίου».

«Να διακριθεί η κόρη μου στα καλλιστεία» ζήτησε μια ψηφοφόρος από τον Κ. Χατζηδάκη! «Να διακριθεί η κόρη μου στα καλλιστεία» ζήτησε μια ψηφοφόρος από τον Κ. Χατζηδάκη! * Και αντί επιλόγου, ένα αίτημα που βγήκε από το... «Φως στο τούνελ» και το διηγείται υποψήφιος που θέλει να κρατήσει την ανωνυμία του: «Με πήρε μια γυναίκα που κάπου στη δεκαετία του '60 ταξίδευε με ΚΤΕΛ από την Αθήνα για την Πάτρα. Στην Ανδραβίδα επιβιβάστηκε δίπλα της ένας άντρας. Πιάσαν την κουβέντα και ύστερα ο καθένας τράβηξε τον δρόμο του. Σαράντα χρόνια μετά μου ζήτησε να τη βοηθήσω... να τον ξαναβρεί!» 


http://www.enet.gr/?i=issue.el.home&date=04/10/2009&id=88361


----------



## SBE (Oct 5, 2009)

Αυτο με τον γιο στα συνορα, θα το έκανα  αν και δε νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται μεσο για να σε στείλουν εκεί. 
Εδω ταιριάζει αυτό εδώ:


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 5, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> * Και αντί επιλόγου, ένα αίτημα που βγήκε από το... «Φως στο τούνελ» και το διηγείται υποψήφιος που θέλει να κρατήσει την ανωνυμία του: «Με πήρε μια γυναίκα που κάπου στη δεκαετία του '60 ταξίδευε με ΚΤΕΛ από την Αθήνα για την Πάτρα. Στην Ανδραβίδα επιβιβάστηκε δίπλα της ένας άντρας. Πιάσαν την κουβέντα και ύστερα ο καθένας τράβηξε τον δρόμο του. Σαράντα χρόνια μετά μου ζήτησε να τη βοηθήσω... να τον ξαναβρεί!»
> [/COLOR]
> 
> http://www.enet.gr/?i=issue.el.home&date=04/10/2009&id=88361



Πολύ λογικό να θέλει ο υποψήφιος αυτός να κρατήσει την ανωνυμία του. Ειδάλλως, θα έπρεπε να μας εξηγήσει πώς σε ταξίδι από την Αθήνα στην Πάτρα έχουμε και στάση στην Ανδραβίδα. Αλλά, ποιός ξέρει, ίσως στη δεκαετία του 1960 τα δρομολόγια των λεωφορείων να ήταν έτσι περίεργα: ξεκινούσες από Αθήνα για Ξυλόκαστρο και το λεωφορείο σε πήγαινε μέσω Τασκένδης και Κασγκάρ...


----------

